# motorhome hire insurance



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi can anyone recomend an insurance company for motorhome hire?
May want to rent out a motorhome soon and was wondering about costs of insurance.
thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rolla said:


> Hi can anyone recomend an insurance company for motorhome hire?
> May want to rent out a motorhome soon and was wondering about costs of insurance.
> thanks


Just to clarify - Is it that you want to rent your motorhome out or you want to rent one from someone else?

If the former try "dayinsure.com".


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Stanner, i want to rent one out :x 

Just would like as much info as possible before commitment.

Bit of a side line that's all, just need to do more homework.

thanks for your reply.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That's what I thought, but just wanted to be sure. We let ours out through an agency (it's why I'm flagged up as trade) and one of the insurers they use is dayinsure.com.

Our hiring is just a sideline as well, as it keeps it used while we can't make full use of it and helps to pay some (and only some) of the not inconsiderable cost of buying and running the thing.

Have a look at a few motorhome hire websites and read their terms and conditions, that will also give you some idea of what you need to consider.

PM me if you want more details


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Stanner, i will take a look.
I will PM you soon no doubt for any tips & tricks you may have.
thanks again.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
There are a couple of companies who will look at daily self drive hire, it is expensive, but at least it is available.
i would suggest this would be the least of your problems. all of the insurance companies will require that at least the deposit is paid with a credit card, so you will require the infrastructure to meet there requirements. You may find it hard to turn down business, so how many weekends are you prepared to work. You will have to be available 7 days a week whilst hiring to deal with backup. How will you cope when your Motorhome is damaged and the parts will take 12 weeks to arrive. Will you have access to another Motorhome to avoid letting customers down. Will you have someone with the relevant qualifications to carry out you pre hire checks and somewhere dry to carry out your post hire checks, when checking for bodywork damage. Your customers will be late in arriving and at times, late in returning.

There is enough business out there for everyone so please do not think I am trying to put you off. I am trying to show the reality.

Hope this helps
Regards
Terry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hireme said:


> Hi
> There are a couple of companies who will look at daily self drive hire, it is expensive, but at least it is available.
> i would suggest this would be the least of your problems. all of the insurance companies will require that at least the deposit is paid with a credit card, so you will require the infrastructure to meet there requirements. You may find it hard to turn down business, so how many weekends are you prepared to work. You will have to be available 7 days a week whilst hiring to deal with backup. How will you cope when your Motorhome is damaged and the parts will take 12 weeks to arrive. Will you have access to another Motorhome to avoid letting customers down. Will you have someone with the relevant qualifications to carry out you pre hire checks and somewhere dry to carry out your post hire checks, when checking for bodywork damage. Your customers will be late in arriving and at times, late in returning.
> 
> ...


This is why I suggested you read up on various terms and conditions when deciding what to do - I did and decided I wasn't going to do it myself and used an agency.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your points of view.
I have had trouble finding anyone who will take on hire.
Any suggestions?
Stanner the agency seems a good road to explore, do they have a set fee, or is a done on percentage?

thanks again all


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rolla said:


> Thanks for all your points of view.
> I have had trouble finding anyone who will take on hire.
> Any suggestions?
> Stanner the agency seems a good road to explore, do they have a set fee, or is a done on percentage?
> ...


Percentage depending on how much you/they do in respect of handovers, cleaning etc.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

That sounds fair enough.
Any help on insurance companies, can i be pointed in the right direction?
cheers


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rolla said:


> That sounds fair enough.
> Any help on insurance companies, can i be pointed in the right direction?
> cheers


As I said before, they use dayinsure.com for most hires but for really difficult cover they have to use a specialist hire & reward insurer which is dearer and has a higher excess.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks stanner but i got a knock back from them, if i remember because its an import.
thanks anyway


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rolla said:


> Thanks stanner but i got a knock back from them, if i remember because its an import.
> thanks anyway


Ahh well that's a different matter and it can have a big effect on insurance. 
What sort of import is it? American RV or Japanese or what.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
We offer a 50% split after insurance deducted, and a £15.00 charge for admin, valeting, pre and post hire inspections and 24/7 backup.
I would imagine most people would be the same.
There is a drawback with us. We would ask that your Camper is with us for the at least the three peak months, as a lot of customers like to see the van etc and there can be a lot of " Last minuet " bookings.
If I was thinking of using a hire company to hire my Camper I would want to check on there premises, the qualifications of there technitians, there workshop and valeting facilities and there insurance and liability cover.
Hope this helps
Regards
Terry


----------

